# Another brutal day at the office.



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL

What a great trial ! Unfortunately, the dog that was showing to training did not show up at the trial.

Kevin took video, I will get that done and let you guys see the dang dog. 

I went to take the dog on the field, and Ann decided for Tim that he was not going to continue, this is what he told me. He asked me about bruised or cracked ribs, and I asked him to take a deep breath, which he did. I know that bite had to hurt like a beeeeeaaatch, but you cannot take a deep breath with busted ribs. 

So, I had to wait a little, and then I went out and talked to the judge, and got my wood, and then the first exercise was the food refusal. Got that, then the next was the long down with the dog in a "sandbag" bunker, like the old WW2 movies. The distraction was gunfire, and the dog showed up where I was hiding. 0 number 1. 

Then, the next was the little wood, which he ran by, and went to where the decoy had been hiding in the treeline, then he ran back. Rather than wait the rest of the time, I sent him, and called him back. 0 number 2

The retrieve was two boots tied together, they were wellingtons I think. He ****ed around with that, and finally got it in front of me for 6 out of twelve points.

Then we did a looooong heeling pattern, 5 out of 6, he went wide 2 times. Send away was a flop. 0 number three. We then did the positions, and he decided to do that down where he isn't touching the ground, but it looked like he was down to me, and I walked out, and turned and the judge had me put him down again, he was just floating maybe and inch off the ground. So he did everything else beautifully, and got 17 out of 20. 

The hurdle was good, the pallisade he was jumping from way the hell out, and it was slick, and so he didn't make it until the last try. I used up all my trys and so he did not get to go to full height. So that was minus 4, but he got 9 somehow out of 15. Kevin later told me I was putting him way too far out. That many 0's takes it's toll in your head.

The broadjump, which we worked on out there, he refused, so 0 number 4. He was just jumping the edge. 

Then there was the object guard. They were playing music, and he got focused on the other decoy hiding behind the tent putting on a mask, and the other decoy snatched it, got bit, and Buko decided to escort. 0 number 5.

The defense of handler should have been knocked out of the park. Escort boy....Buko, was doing well, and then we had to run to the downed man on the stretcher, and he decided to escort. I tried all kinds of stuff, going to the wrong side, taking too long to shake, whatever I could, but he wasn't coming off. 0 number 6 for abandonment.

Face attack with accessories was full points.

We then went off the field to get some water and do the search. The search was pretty sneaky, the decoy was in the corner in the treeline with green netting over him. However, since the dog had ****ed me off in the little wood, he got it pretty quick. His escort was really nice, but he lost a lot of points in the end. I said out guard, and he just stopped for some reason, and the decoy took off walking, and he didn't go with him. The judge said run, and I guess he woke up. 29 out of 40.

Attack over obstacle he 46 out of 50. They took off for slow to bite, I have no idea what they are talking about, and he changed the bite once, both are two points.

Stopped attack was 28 points, and it was perfect. They take the points from the other attacks an then take a percentage or some shit like that. All I know is he was beautiful.

Flee attack was 29 out of 30.

He lost something like 110 points just in 0's so it was a little brutal out there. The trial was great, good set up, good people doing it, and it was fun in spite of my dog.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Maybe your just destined to win it with Esko Jeff.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

At least you showed up at the office, That's a whole lot more than most others! There's always next year!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad to see you have such a good attitude . Days like those can be tough . It will make eventually getting your III that much better . Good Luck .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I had a good time, went to the beach for the first time in years and years, that was worth the trip all in itself.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Better then my last national competition (Plant City, Fl) with my first dog . Got stung by a stingray at the beach then my dog died on the way home . 

You'll kick butt sooner or later and all that work will be worth it .


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

You do the best trial play-by-plays Imposter dog, imposter handler. Been there, done that and will be trialing this weekend w/ good ol AKC herding w/ the speed demon. Looking forward to the next installment of Jeff/Buko vs. MR III.


Terrasita


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats Jeff..


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

One thing I've learned in the years of training, competition and working; dogs will take the most inopportune time to embarrass you. 

You compteted, there really is pride in that.

DFrost


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Better luck next time!


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

You mean in Mondio that the decoy can hide and not be in the same exact place every single time? Jeez.........that sounds kind of tough. LOL


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> You mean in Mondio that the decoy can hide and not be in the same exact place every single time? Jeez.........that sounds kind of tough. LOL


Yes and in Mondio the dog can jump over the fence to leave the field during the search and not be dismissed


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

David Feliciano said:


> Yes and in Mondio the dog can jump over the fence to leave the field during the search and not be dismissed


 
You are really getting annoying, what's the deal ??


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You are really getting annoying, what's the deal ??


I was responding to Al. In what way am I becoming annoying?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

In all my years of dog sport every failure or mistake that Ive seen a dog make was handler error, training mistakes, poor/incorrect preparation or the handler put a dog on the field that should have no business there due to temperament.
Jeff its prolly time to man up and take a look at who's holding the leash don't ya think.
If I walked off the field after flunking and tried blaming my dog my club members and TD would be crawling up my ass so far I wouldn't need a chair the rest of the summer.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

James Lechernich said:


> Better luck next time!


Wow, they look bigger from that angle, rounder, fuller..............ok I'll stop now!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

David Feliciano said:


> In what way am I becoming annoying?


In this way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAaWvVFERVA


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Edward Egan said:


> Wow, they look bigger from that angle, rounder, fuller..............ok I'll stop now!


 
No I think you’re right. Chicks look better walking on their hands there buts and boobs go back in place


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jeff it’s a pretty good office to be in, even in a bad day. I think there is a saying about fishing something like that, or something


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jeff like Rick said at least you got out there and gave it your all and thats what matters most, at least you had fun and went to the beach and all. Theres always more chances to accomplish a goal.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Hell if loosing means a day at the beach where do I sign up? Im a looser everyday and im not at no beach


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought Buko gave it his best shot, as he was capable of, and I am sorry he didn't do better. He looked incredibly stressed the entire time, and I have to wonder how much Jeff worked retrieves with him after last trial, because it seemed like every time Buko figured he blew an exercise he looked for something to fetch. Also, I respect Jeff now for being a good sport about it all, which is more than I can say for some of the groupies on here.

Better luck next time...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats on the effort Jeff!
We could all talk about how well we do. Not all are willing to show the other side (reality).


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The game is played and sometimes you do well, sometimes all hell breaks loose. Buko looked smooth as butter in training. But Sunday, he looked like he had no idea what he was doing. I got pretty discombobulated after so many training days that were just great. Got to work on that somehow..... along with a bunch of other stuff, obviously.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Chris, Manhattan beach is really nice. Got to go on the sand and watch surfers.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Its like Bernhard Flinks said at a seminar "The best trainers and handlers are always on the sidelines watching and talking, and their best dogs are either in the kennel or in heaven".
You cant have a go at anyone for getting on the field. Ok Jeff does have a bit to say, and so the microscope is going to be on him more, but still he steps on the field for all to see and critique, and that takes balls.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry it didn't work out Jeff but I enjoyed reading your report on it. I could literally picture some of the mishaps! They happen all the time, even to the "Masters". But, trialling is one of the best lessons to be learned in dog sport and all those who go for it, win or lose, gain so much more than those on the sidelines giving advice and criticising. 

I've had some ups and some downs in trials but the downs taught me a lot, too and I hope, made me a good sport into the bargain.

From what I've read from others, the dog's got what it takes, so roll on next time!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Conratulations on your efforts Jeff, I enjoyed reading the run thru of the event. Even a bad day working dogs is better than a good day working even though dogs aways seem to choose the time with maximum audience to do (or not do) something.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Kudos for getting out there. Better luck next time.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Allright I got to ask the Disney question.. if he was smooth as butter in practice is it possible that the dog was reading off of some of Jeffs stress of the big day and that’s why there was such a big difference? (if Jeff even gets stressed) 
Not to kick Jeff when he is down but just asking?


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

I think it was the accumulative stress that got to Buko. The travel (plane hotels time change etc), new field, new helpers, stressed out handler, etc. can be a lot for a dog to deal with. Buko also showed uncertainty at times on the field. This combined with the fact that Jeff admitted Buko's mistakes changed Jeff's attitude and handling had a big impact on Buko's performance. I discussed this with Jeff at the trial and he was a bit skeptical, but that is what I saw. Buko did have moments of brilliance such as the flee attack and the call off. 

Team Buko represent


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Allright I got to ask the Disney question.. if he was smooth as butter in practice is it possible that the dog was reading off of some of Jeffs stress of the big day and that’s why there was such a big difference? (if Jeff even gets stressed)
> Not to kick Jeff when he is down but just asking?


I am hoping that he comes in and answers this. Talked with him last night for a while, but don't think it is my place to repeat what his thoughts were. (they were not bad at all, just discussion about the performance as a whole). 

I am a supporter of Jeff, that is a fact and I respect the fact that he went, trialed and came away with new knowledge on what he needs to do. 

When Buko is here in May, first I am going to beat him (LOL), then give him a big steak.....LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is no stress from the start, but when the dog is out there sticking it in my eye socket, I get a bit discombobulated and then start thinking ahead instead of thinking on what I am doing at the moment. 

The only way to really get this, is to go out there and have this sorta thing happen to you. I was really looking forward to stepping out there, the set up was difficult. 

I was dissapointed that Tim was not out there, he was on fire with the pressure, and I wanted to see Buko go against him.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry it didn't go better but I enjoyed watching anyway


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Terry Fisk said:


> Sorry it didn't go better but I enjoyed watching anyway


Terry, I hope you post was good natured. BTW, at the trial you said we had met before. I feel really bad because I don't remember meeting you at all. When did we meet in the past? Either way it was a pleasure meeting you at the trial. I here about you all the time, and its really nice to finally put a face to the name.


----------

